# For the Men???



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a question? Is woman on top better than missionary? Why? Does it really help you guys last longer? 

Backstory...when my dh and I were dating he said no woman had ever made him cum while they were on top. hehe A challenge for me. Well I obtained the award and he has always liked a decent mix. I did have a back injury about 3 years ago some some positions I just cannot do anymore, however he seems to almost always want me on top. I asked him recently and he said he would get me next time. I said why, he said he seems to last longer with me on top... my issue with it, is sometimes I like to be on bottom because it makes me feel like he is making love then to me, instead of me doing all the work! lol I did think about it and maybe it takes me longer to orgasm with him on top, however I feel like it is a more intimate position.... just wonder men's thoughts on it. 
Thoughts, opinions, feedback?! Thanks!!!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I will take any position but I do tend to last longer with her on top. I believe it has something to do with the shape of women internally. Not quite as much direct friction or something..


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Wife on top tends to not give the husband as much pleasure (man lasts longer), and it's wonderful for the wife. She has more control over tempo, positioning and pressure.

For me I just tend to take a lot more satisfaction (personal satisfaction in addition to being happy to please my wife) when she's working towards an O at any speed/rate. So she's on top a fair amount of the time.

Though as an aside I still tend to do most of the "work", all I can say is the more the husband works on his abs, the better.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I personally like it when she is on top but rather than sitting up and riding (I do not like this position much), she is leaning forward and laying on me. She is on top, but I am still doing a lot of the hip work. However, I am not on my elbows and holding myself up (like when on top), so it's more relaxing. I do not mind if she lays on me.

It is very hard to cum on bottom for me regardless and we will always switch positions prior to an orgasm. Her on top is usually a good start position for us.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm a woman, but I know when I'm on top (in the sitting up position,) my H could last a while- but when I'm on top & lay flat down on him & tmi...grind him mercilessly  ..we both orgasm much faster. That in fact is one of our favorite positions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea, I used that line when I met my wife.

"No matter how much you try or how sexy you make it, I've never come from a BJ"

"Well, ok, you got lucky this one time. Though no one has ever done it twice.............."


----------



## Bluemoon1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Like Athol says 

"Variety is the spice of wife"


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I have a question? Is woman on top better than missionary?


I have no opinion about "a woman" and "on top" or "missionary". I know that I love Carol. I love her skin next to mine. I love sex with her... top, bottom, left, right... it doesn't matter. 

Her on top does prolong my release. I don't see that as a good thing or a bad thing. It's just a number on a clock.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry folks,

I don't keep a stop watch handy at those times!


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Blue moon that is how I feel.
And for the record mists dad we have had enough talks I do not believe he fed me a line, and don't understand why you feel the need to post that anyway. Would you like someone to put doubt in your wife's mind about what you told her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

It was a joke, lighten up.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes girl on top is great


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry Misty's Dad... didn't take it that way.... I'm working so hard on my relationship. Hard to tell joking on text. sorry!


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I have a question? Is woman on top better than missionary? Why? Does it really help you guys last longer?
> 
> Backstory...when my dh and I were dating he said no woman had ever made him cum while they were on top. hehe A challenge for me. Well I obtained the award and he has always liked a decent mix. I did have a back injury about 3 years ago some some positions I just cannot do anymore, however he seems to almost always want me on top. I asked him recently and he said he would get me next time. I said why, he said he seems to last longer with me on top... my issue with it, is sometimes I like to be on bottom because it makes me feel like he is making love then to me, instead of me doing all the work! lol I did think about it and maybe it takes me longer to orgasm with him on top, however I feel like it is a more intimate position.... just wonder men's thoughts on it.
> Thoughts, opinions, feedback?! Thanks!!!


Endurance isn't really an issue for me. I'm usually fine either way, as long one of us aren't making long strokes, than I can't last forever. 
As for what I like, I can enjoy it both ways. When she's on top, I can really see how beautiful she is. When I'm on top, I'm physically much closer to her, plus, when I'm on top and its feeling real good for her she starts pinching and playing with her nipples which I just LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So whatever, if shes into it - I'm into it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I prefer her on top for a number of reasons.

1: She has a great body and I can see her body much better than when I`m on top
2: It`s easier for her to get off when she`s in control.
3: I last longer
4: I love the way she moves.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> Yea, I used that line when I met my wife.
> 
> "No matter how much you try or how sexy you make it, I've never come from a BJ"
> 
> "Well, ok, you got lucky this one time. Though no one has ever done it twice.............."


I had a girlfriend I used to tell...

"The more you suck it the bigger it gets"

:rofl:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

tacoma said:


> I prefer her on top for a number of reasons.
> 
> 1: She has a great body and I can see her body much better than when I`m on top
> 2: It`s easier for her to get off when she`s in control.
> ...


Same for me. Can allways do some pile driving to finish off after she gets off on top. :smthumbup:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I prefer her on top. It allows for a great view, frees up my hands to fondle her breasts, more control for her, and more depth for me.

We actually almost never do missionary. It's either her on top, for the majority of the time, or a number of other go-to positions, but missionary just isn't one of them for us.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I like any position that involves my wife. If you you can, try reverse cowgirl with your husband. Dang, I can't lat long when C does that. She looks scrumpdillyumptious in that position!!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I have a question? Is woman on top better than missionary? Why? Does it really help you guys last longer?
> 
> Backstory...when my dh and I were dating he said no woman had ever made him cum while they were on top. hehe A challenge for me. Well I obtained the award and he has always liked a decent mix. I did have a back injury about 3 years ago some some positions I just cannot do anymore, however he seems to almost always want me on top. I asked him recently and he said he would get me next time. I said why, he said he seems to last longer with me on top... my issue with it, is sometimes I like to be on bottom because it makes me feel like he is making love then to me, instead of me doing all the work! lol I did think about it and maybe it takes me longer to orgasm with him on top, however I feel like it is a more intimate position.... just wonder men's thoughts on it.
> Thoughts, opinions, feedback?! Thanks!!!


I love my wife riding cowboy. I do last longer. My hands a free to rome. She has more control. 

Ultimately I like the mix. Yes I understand man on top is more like him loving you. The man on top is more about the man ravaging you and getting lost in you. Loosing control kinda thing. That is probably what you like.


----------



## youngandnaive (Apr 26, 2012)

I personally find it a little more comfortable being on bottom.. 
(female point of view)
My bf is 24 so he usually can last a while either position unless I want it to be quick and use the muscles inside to tighten up, then he cannot control it, I do  Do you openly talk to your husband about what he likes best or how he can last longer? They say that wearing condoms can prolong him cumming also.. Just a thought! Good-luck


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Variety!!!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I prefer her on top for a number of reasons.
> 
> 1: She has a great body and I can see her body much better than when I`m on top
> 2: It`s easier for her to get off when she`s in control.
> ...


5: My hands are free. Playing with boobs is better than looking at boobs.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

H never lasted long when I was on top, but then I have admirable muscle control


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> H never lasted long when I was on top, but then I have admirable muscle control


My husband doesn't last very long in any position, this has not really been an issue, until I started to take a little longer to get to orgasm... I guess that is why he is wanting me on top. The more I thought about it, the more I realized that it does take him more effort on top. So maybe I can mix it up and do both and tell him in advance


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I prefer her on top for a number of reasons.
> 
> 1: She has a great body and I can see her body much better than when I`m on top
> 2: It`s easier for her to get off when she`s in control.
> ...


All of that and 2 more:

5. My hands are free to explore her cute little body.
6. I can suck on her perfect little breasts (I am a small tit lover). It seems like they are connected to her clit because she has a huge orgasm in about 2 minutes when I do that! I love any position that gets her off so well.


----------

